# homemade sight light?



## mweber02 (Sep 27, 2010)

This has been done and posted here. Just need to do some searching of the pages. If I find it first I will update with the link for you


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

here's the link
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1070045


----------

